# Next Friday.......



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 7, 2018)

Long ferry booked for next friday, anyone else going soon?


----------



## izwozral (Dec 7, 2018)

Do you need a long ferry for a long trip?


----------



## Makzine (Dec 7, 2018)

Tunnel booked for next Sunday :wave:


----------



## Goggles (Dec 7, 2018)

Can we all come along along a long ferry?


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Dec 8, 2018)

*Ferry booked*

In four weeks we will be in the queue for the ferry at Dover for our first trip abroad in the motorhome. :drive:
Just a family and friends Christmas and a lot of packing and preparation to do first.


----------



## bmc (Dec 8, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Long ferry booked for next friday, anyone else going soon?



Finally taken the plunge, and booked my first trip abroad. Portsmouth to Bilbao leaving Sun. 16th.
arriving Tues am.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 8, 2018)

bmc said:


> Finally taken the plunge, and booked my first trip abroad. Portsmouth to Bilbao leaving Sun. 16th.
> arriving Tues am.



Nice one Bill.
Hope for calm seas and snow free roads.
Are you coming our way?
I'll share a teabag with you.


----------



## redhand (Dec 8, 2018)

6 weeks tonight in the bay of biscay hope its calm


----------



## bmc (Dec 9, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Nice one Bill.
> Hope for calm seas and snow free roads.
> Are you coming our way?
> I'll share a teabag with you.



Hoping for a nice one Paul, last time I came through Bay was in a force 10.

Thankfully it was on the Canberra.

If I'm lucky enough to get your way, I'll be looking for more than a teabag.

I'll settle for a hug from Jenny, and a whisky from you.:dance:


----------



## Mobilvetta (Dec 9, 2018)

Just booked the Portsmouth to Santander ferry for January, decided to miss France on the outward journey and return via France in March/April, when there's chance of the weather being slightly better. This will be our first time abroad in a motorhome, so will be a huge learning curve as we are complete beginners only used it three times in the UK so far.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 9, 2018)

bmc said:


> Hoping for a nice one Paul, last time I came through Bay was in a force 10.
> 
> Thankfully it was on the Canberra.
> 
> ...


We'll settle for that, too.

Thank God you were not asking for that the other way round !


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 9, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Just booked the Portsmouth to Santander ferry for January, decided to miss France on the outward journey and return via France in March/April, when there's chance of the weather being slightly better. This will be our first time abroad in a motorhome, so will be a huge learning curve as we are complete beginners only used it three times in the UK so far.



Enjoy your adventures... Don't rush.
Look on the European Travel Forums.
There's a long running thread.. " Spain/ Portugal, Where are you? ", loads of information on there.
I'll  go and fire it up again.


----------



## Robina (Dec 9, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Just booked the Portsmouth to Santander ferry for January, decided to miss France on the outward journey and return via France in March/April, when there's chance of the weather being slightly better. This will be our first time abroad in a motorhome, so will be a huge learning curve as we are complete beginners only used it three times in the UK so far.



Evening of Friday 11th by any chance? Might see you there. This will be our third winter in Spain/Portugal.


----------



## tailgate (Dec 9, 2018)

tunnel on the 16th December heading to Spain and Portugal, no plans


----------



## Mobilvetta (Dec 9, 2018)

Robina said:


> Evening of Friday 11th by any chance? Might see you there. This will be our third winter in Spain/Portugal.



No we go on Saturday the 19th January, I was hoping to set of early I January on our travels, but we have family flying in January to stay with us until the 17th, so couldn't escape sooner.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 9, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Just booked the Portsmouth to Santander ferry for January, decided to miss France on the outward journey and return via France in March/April, when there's chance of the weather being slightly better. This will be our first time abroad in a motorhome, so will be a huge learning curve as we are complete beginners only used it three times in the UK so far.



This is another 'go to' thread you should peruse:

A Few Tips For Your First French Trip


----------



## Robina (Dec 16, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> No we go on Saturday the 19th January, I was hoping to set of early I January on our travels, but we have family flying in January to stay with us until the 17th, so couldn't escape sooner.



Happy travels! I now have medical appointments that will make a us delay a couple of weeks:-( Nothing serious fortunately but you have to seize your moment with the NHS don't you.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 16, 2018)

***** said:


> I don't want to put damper on next Friday, but for us it is a pretty serious hospital procedure.
> Anyway, you Guys going away, I do hope you have a great time and I wish we were with you!
> Get the buckets and  spade s out!



Hope all went well, Graham ?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 16, 2018)

bmc said:


> Hoping for a nice one Paul, last time I came through Bay was in a force 10.
> 
> Thankfully it was on the Canberra.
> 
> ...



How is it going, Bill ?
Shall I put the kettle on yet ?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 16, 2018)

***** said:


> Thank you Paul, yes it went well and it was pretty high risk, when Kath was in the operating theatre, they did ask if she wanted to pull out thanks for asking



Good news, Thanks Graham.
Just get her back to fighting fitness ... I'm still hoping to share that bottle of Alentejo red with you ,


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 1, 2019)

I am booked on the Portsmouth - Bilbao ferry on Tuesday 12th. If you see a little blue van please say hello.
I am hoping that this recent weather will have abated but I stocked up on the stugeron anyway.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 1, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am booked on the Portsmouth - Bilbao ferry on Tuesday 12th. If you see a little blue van please say hello.
> I am hoping that this recent weather will have abated but I stocked up on the stugeron anyway.



Are you saying we should shun any vans of colour other than blue?


----------

